# Perc Not Eating



## Arkamaic (May 28, 2009)

Never mind, problem solved. Before I was using previously thawed shrimp I kept in the fridge, now just cut a piece of the frozen chunk, and he ate.


----------



## gus6464 (Sep 4, 2007)

Arkamaic said:


> Never mind, problem solved. Before I was using previously thawed shrimp I kept in the fridge, now just cut a piece of the frozen chunk, and he ate.


Do you dose your food with garlic?


----------



## Arkamaic (May 28, 2009)

No, sure don't never heard of it actually. Whats the benefits?


----------



## gus6464 (Sep 4, 2007)

Arkamaic said:


> No, sure don't never heard of it actually. Whats the benefits?


Think of garlic as adding butter to popcorn. Fish will go crazy for it and eat all the food. Some say it also helps with immune system especially when it comes to fighting ick but it has not been scientifically proven. I soak my frozen food in three things for 30 minutes before I feed my clowns.

Brightwell Aquatics Garlic Power Extract (1 drop)
Brightwell Aquatics Amin Omega (1 drop)
Astaxanthin (4mg)

Astaxanthin is an anti-oxidant that boosts the immune system and also makes their colors really pop. I buy it in gelcaps and just cut it open and dip it in the food. I also feed them 3 different type of foods so they don't get tired of one thing.

Frozen Spirulina Brine Shrimp
Frozen Mysis
Frozen Plankton

You can say I am a bit obsessive when it comes to feeding


----------



## Arkamaic (May 28, 2009)

Got ya, yea Pasfur mentioned it could help with a possible ick on my Coral beauty. Gonna pick some up tommorrow at the local fish store. May look into getting some other stuff like what you mentioned to help prevent any problems. I Mostly use frozen mysis atm, but I'll put some squid every now and then for the CB seeing she is bigger and can handle the bigger pieces.

And a little obsession never hurt anybody haha. And I'm sure your fish are healthier than can be, and love you for their gourmet meals haha.


----------

